# Lee Priest back in the IFBB



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*IT'S OFFICIAL: LEE PRIEST IS BACK IN THE IFBB*

*
*

*
**IFBB votes to allow controversial Priest to return to competition*

by Allan Donnelly

It's official - Lee Priest is back in the IFBB, effective immediately.

"Yes, he's back in the IFBB," IFBB Professional League Chairman Jim Manion said. "He's free to enter any contest, he's free to guest pose. He has to sign his membership card but other than that formality, which I'm sure he will do, he's officially back."

Priest had been suspended by the IFBB since 2006, after choosing to compete in another organization, the now defunct Pro Division Inc. Priest had since reapplied for reinstatement. IFBB officials had originally planned to put Priest's reinstatement up for a vote on Olympia Weekend, but recently decided to expedite that process in order to allow Priest a chance to qualify for the 2008 Olympia. When the decision was put to a vote, the committee voted overwhelmingly in Priest's favor, as 11 of 16 members voted to allow Priest's reinstatement.

"I think the timing was right," Manion said. "I think Lee has been penalized long enough. He's made a lot of overtures obviously to try to get back in the IFBB. He was probably going to be allowed back in September, so we decided to let him get back involved with the IFBB sooner. I'm sure he can't wait to jump back on stage and get back into the action."

Priest had been very outspoken in his decision to leave the IFBB, and, until recently, had been critical of officials for not allowing his reinstatement. However, Priest's negative behavior has improved greatly in recent months, which led officials to believe the timing was right to allow Priest back in the IFBB.

"I think he made a bad decision [to leave the IFBB] and I think he knows he made a bad decision," Manion said. "If he does break the rules again this will be his last chance basically. But in my heart I think he regrets it, so I don't think that will happen again.

"The IFBB does not rely on one bodybuilder. One bodybuilder is not going to make or break the IFBB. Our federation is much too strong for that. Whether that be Lee Priest, who was suspended, or Ronnie Coleman retiring, the IFBB will always be moving forward."

Now that the path is cleared for Priest's return to competition, expect to see him on stage at the Atlantic City Pro on September 12-13, where he will attempt to qualify for the 2008 Olympia.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

thats great news cant wait to see him back on stage, my personal favorite bb. thanks for spreding the word tatyana


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

WOO HOO Awesome!! :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Good news,, :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

recent pic of lee

and im sure i read somewhere he has been drug free for the last year, and he is willing to do any tests? not sure if there is any truth in this.. any way he looks awsom


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

As drug free as my glutes, he looks good though.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ARHHHH Heaven hahahaha:wub:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

carly said:


> ARHHHH Heaven hahahaha:wub:


You like the little people?

Good news though, I like him, and the fact he speaks his mind.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

carly said:


> ARHHHH Heaven hahahaha:wub:


Im in luck then. I boast a similar physique to him. :cool2:


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Carlos901 said:


> recent pic of lee
> 
> and im sure i read somewhere he has been drug free for the last year, and he is willing to do any tests? not sure if there is any truth in this.. any way he looks awsom


wow!!!

I cant believe this guy he looks like a water mellon off season and always comes in razor sharp.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

redman said:


> wow!!!
> 
> I cant believe this guy he looks like a water mellon off season and always comes in razor sharp.


He isn't getting fat in the offseason anymore.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

carly said:


> ARHHHH Heaven hahahaha:wub:


Trust you cant take you any where can we hmm lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Trust you cant take you any where can we hmm lol


OI behave you hahaha!!! Lee is awesome, fave male bodybuilder of all time, nothing wrong with short people hahhahahahhaha:thumb:

Carlos you shuldnt have put that pic I cant stop looking at him!! hahahahahahhaha:wub:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Carlos901 said:


> recent pic of lee
> 
> and im sure i read somewhere he has been drug free for the last year, and he is willing to do any tests? not sure if there is any truth in this.. any way he looks awsom


Thats an very old pic mate.

Sam


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Thats a fantastic pic of him for sure. Got to be a fairly old one though as he has more tattoos especially on his neck and face of all places.

He held a Gym seminar not so long ago this year where he stated he didnt do gear until the last few weeks before a show and then it was just a bit of winstrol.

Up until that point all felt the seminar was good, then all credibility flew out the window. AS IF EH??!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

He used to "bulk up" quite a bit in the off season.










Nice comparison pic.










I think is more what his looks like now. The face in the first pic looks too young?


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

This great news , it'll be interesting how he does in the forthcoming competitions.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Not the best pic but a recent one none the less


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's another


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

This one is still quite old but most recent i could find of him on stage


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I read in an MD mag that he has been clean all year.. Without knowing him personally you will never know the truth. Regardless, he looks good in he recent ones.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What do they claim his arms measure? I know he's relatively short but his arms look absolutely massive.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

pitbull said:


> This one is still quite old but most recent i could find of him on stage


WOW fab pic, may have to have this as my screen saver haha!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

carly said:


> WOW fab pic, may have to have this as my screen saver haha!! :wub: :wub:


Will need to rescale but just for you Carly


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

woo hoo i'm in lurrrrrvvvvvee haha thank you pitbull xxxx hehehehe


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Great news and great pics.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ahh soz if the pic is old, was just reading over at bb.com and some douchbag posted that pic as he is now, didnt noticed the face tattoo wasnt there... soz guys


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

has got some awesome tatoos hasnt he!!

Ok I think i have just made myself one of the sadiest females on the planet and got lee in his superman gear as my wallpaper on my phone haha!! I deserve any abuse I get PMSL LOL!! xx


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> What do they claim his arms measure? I know he's relatively short but his arms look absolutely massive.


21 inch ripped at 5 ft 4


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

carly said:


> has got some awesome tatoos hasnt he!!
> 
> Ok I think i have just made myself one of the sadiest females on the planet and got lee in his superman gear as my wallpaper on my phone haha!! I deserve any abuse I get PMSL LOL!! xx


Not sad at all - I think he's great!

I read in a magazine that he was drug free too


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lee has always admitted to doing a bit of test and deca in the off season, a guy down my gym you competed against lee at night of the champions 2006 was chatting to him and he said that he uses 40iu insulin a day in off season, dont know if theres any truth in it tho


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Not sad at all - I think he's great!
> 
> And what makes him so likeable is that he's such a down to earth guy, and funny!!
> 
> Him and Flex :wub:


----------

